# Profibusstecker mit automatischen Widerstand



## dicker (8 November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Bin hier gerade am suchen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich eine Maschine vom Profibus trennen kann, sodas automatisch der Abschlusswiderstand geschaltet wird.
Kann mir da jemand helfen??
Oder kann man das irgendwie anders realisieren?

Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2010)

können das nicht diese Anschlußboxen für die Mobile Panels von Siemens?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 November 2010)

Andere möglichkeit wäre noch ein Aktiver Abschlusswiderstand.
Den kannst Du mit 24V zu/abschalten.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dicker (8 November 2010)

Helmut von der Reparatur

welche Anschlussboxen genau meinst du?
Es ist ja nur die OP3, die da an und abgesteckt wird.

Aber ein aktiver Abschlusswiderstand hört sich auch gut an, aber erstmal einen haben ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2010)

anschlußboxen, ob du die für deine Anwendungen zweckentfremden kannst musst du prüfen

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/catalog/Pages/ProductData.aspx?catalogRegion=DE&language=de&tree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=%2fde&activetab=product&nodeID=10028514#activetab=order&


----------



## dicker (8 November 2010)

ohh, ich glaube das wird zu teuer ... 
da müsste ich mir so ein aktiven Widerstand selber bauen. Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein. Kleines Relais im Steckkontakt dann müsste es klappen.


----------



## Astralavista (8 November 2010)

Die Anschlussboxen haben auch keinen "Automatischen" Widerstand.
Der wird dort genauso fest wie an allen Teilnehmern auch über DIP-Schalter ein- und ausgeschaltet.
Das Panel an einer Anschlussbox muss man quasi wie ne Art Stichleitung sehen. Evtl. ist dort ein kleiner Repeater eingebaut oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## IBFS (8 November 2010)

Der Listenpreis von:
6AV6671-5AE00-0AX0 --- ANSCHLUSS-BOX DP BASIC FUER MOBILE PANELS (MPI/PROFIBUS) --- 270,00 EUR 
.
und 
.
6ES7972-0AA01-0XA0 --- SIMATIC DP, RS485 REPEATER ---- 275,60 EUR
.
ist im Prinzip gleich. 

Mit einem:

6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0 ---- SIMATIC DP, RS485 ABSCHLUSS- WIDERSTAND ZUR TERMINIERUNG VON PROFIBUS-/MPI-NETZEN ---67,50 EUR 

kann man:


> Das aktive RS485-Abschlusselement terminiert den PROFIBUS und sorgt damit für einen definierten Pegel des
> RS485-Signals und die Unterdrückung von Reflexionen auf der Leitung. Da er unabhängig von den Feldgeräten
> betrieben wird, können diese rückwirkungsfrei vom Bus abgekoppelt werden.


 
wenn du das Teil HINTER dem nicht terminierten Stecker anbringst und
schön mit 24Volt aus der Mastermaschine versorgst, dann ist das die 
beste Lösung. Und mit 50€ Lieferpreis ist das auch bezahlbar.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## dicker (9 November 2010)

Danke Frank,

das mit dem Abschlusswiderstand werde ich mal probieren. Falls die Firma den bestellt ....


----------



## schoeneberg (10 Januar 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte, das ich den Totengräber mache. Aber wie hast du das geschaltet?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2014)

@schoeneberg:
Sorry ... ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz.
Geht es dir um das von IBFS erwähnte Modul (6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0) ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## schoeneberg (10 Januar 2014)

Ja, ich habe einen PB Strang der temporär unterbrochen werden muss. Also habe ich ein offenes Ende. Dieses muss ja mit einen Abschluss versehen werden. 

Nur stehe ich vollkommen auf dem Schlauch. 
Wenn ich den Widerstand einschalte, dann habe ich ja immer noch das offene Ende, da ich ja an dem o.g. Bauteil nur einen Busanschluss habe. 
Oder lege ich einfach zwei Leitungen auf den Abschlusswiderstand, sprich die, die vom Master kommt und die die später unterbrochen werden soll, und schalte den Wiederstand nur dann ein, wenn ich den Bus hinter dem Widerstand trenne?


----------



## centipede (10 Januar 2014)

Solche Aufgaben löst man am Besten mit Repeatern. An beiden Enden der Unterbrechungsstelle je einen Repeater einbauen und schon ist der Bus immer abgeschlossen.
Meistens reicht ein Repeater auf der Masterseite, da hinter der Unterbrechung meistens nur Slaves sitzen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2014)

In diesem Fall solltest du den ausfallenden Strang entweder über einen Multiplexer (den gibt es z.B. von Helmholz - siehe oben im Banner) oder über einen Repeater ziehen. Der Strang bis zum Multiplexer jeweils ist immer terminiert und gespeisst. Mit einem MUX kannst du sogar einen Stern aufbauen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## schoeneberg (14 Januar 2014)

Super, ich danke euch. Habe jetzt einen Repeater bestellt.


----------

